# (CAN) Grand Master Hunter HRCH UH Golden



## tidewatergoldens (Jan 6, 2009)

GMH HRCH UH Tidewaters Weekend Gladiator Can/Am CD WCX MH O/S CCA HRC 500 points "Drake"

Drake has a wonderful disposition and a great on and off switch. At home he is content to just be in the room with you. Whether working in the field or in the obedience ring, Drake is a serious competitor who works well under pressure. During the hunting season he retrieves 300-400 ducks and geese in Saskatchewan and Ontario. We hunt pheasants in South Dakota and during the winter months he retrieves 200-300 pheasants at European hunts. Drake has the titles and pedigree to help enhance the looks and workability in your breeding program. He has produced multiple Master Hunters, HRC Champions, Upland Hunters High In Trial and therapy (special skills) dogs.Canadian American outstanding sire. See our website for Drake's pedigree and further details. www.tidewatergoldens.com

Clearances: OFA hips (excellent) elbows, thyroid, heart CERF PRA-prcd normal (clear)

For info please call 519-836-1174 or email [email protected] and ask for Mark or Mary. See our website for more info www.tidewatergoldens.com


*************
_Duplicate ad posted on 8/31/10_

GMH HRCH UH Tidewaters Weekend Gladiator CanAm CD WCX MH OS CCA
HRC #1 Current Producing Golden Retriever, #3 Historical, 500 Points
Drake is the keystone of our breeding program. He is a lovely, versatile, hard working dog with a huge number of titles and accolades to his name. He excels at CKC, AKC and HRC events and regularly hunts upland birds in South Dakota and waterfowl in Saskatchewan and Pelee Island. He picks up around 200-300 birds each hunting season. He’s a hard worker with a ton of desire but is also an easy to live with, low maintenance house dog. He's an experienced stud dog and proven producer with many offspring who compete, hunt and are great family companions. Drake is the hunting dog and family member that most people only dream of. Contact Mark Edwards 519-836-1174 [email protected]


----------

